# Pics From the 50's



## Ken N Tx (Dec 27, 2014)

Click Here


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

Some fine photos here, Ken. Back when you could tell one car from another. I had a couple of those cars. The 1956 Olds for one. Good memories.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 27, 2014)

this mugs up has been there since 59. and still going strong. went there as a teen and wife and I still go today
















and they make their own beer


----------

